# I Accidentally Popped My Cystic Pimple too early HELPPP!!!!!!!!



## sakurabunny24 (Oct 9, 2013)

Hey guys,

so I felt this really big zit coming up on my upper lip near my nose. I tried to prevent it before it came up so I used a warm compression and left a blob of 2.5% BP. The cystic pimple got worse. I came up still and now its this huge red bump. I kept on putting BP on it and left on a blob overnight. two days later, I saw a white head. it was really reallllyyy tiny thought. the whitehead did not fully get to come up yet. I think the cystic pimple was 3 zits in one because I saw 3 whitehead in the same zit...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I know, its gross. I've been hiding from everyone and I feel so self conscious and ugly. I really need this zit to go away ASAP. like by tonight, idk... I had this really big event the next day so today I tried popping my zit to get rid of it. but, I popped it too early. so first, it was dried out because of the BP, so there was a layer of dried skin on top of the zit. so I tried to peel of the skin and then the zit started bleeding a whole lot. there was no puss coming out, just blood. so once the blood sort of stopped bleeding like crazy, I tried to squeeze the zit.i also used a needle to prick it. some puss came out, but it was sort of like a watery liquidy white puss, not the regular puss....if u know what I mean. its like the puss of a zit that u pop too early..ahahaha. but I looked online for what to do but I didn't really see anything that helped. Please help me I need to know the fastest way to ge rid of this zit! so I washed the zit after I popped it i washed it with salicylic acid face wash. then used a cotton pad a pressed it onto my zit until the blood was all washed away. now I just have a huge blob bacitracin on my zit. im so scared I really need this zit to go away...and I know that this zit will leave a mark for sure.. my mom said shes going to get me epiduo but until then what can I do? also I have this zit next to it that popped up out of nowhere after I did a warm compression. the other pimple is also a cyst, and its just a big huge red bump next to my nose. ive been leaving BP on it and sometimes I use bacitracin. is there anything I can do to get rid of this zit too? make it go away faster? and for the popped zit can I heal it faster?

thanks guys. ive had clear skin FINALLY for a couple of months..but now im breaking out like crazy and all these cysts are popping up everywhere. I cant stop them and no matter what I do they never go away!! they usually go away in about 3-4 weeks. I hate cyst I wish they would just die.. :'(


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 9, 2013)

Leave it alone! Stop touching it. It won't heal with you touching it. For now you can try, at your own risk, use raw honey on it. Raw honey has antibacterial properties to it. The reason I say at your own risk is because I don't know if you have an allergy to honey or bee byproducts.


----------



## EmGee (Oct 9, 2013)

I don't like those creams like polysporin as they are quite greassy and seem to make my skin feel and look worse.

Usually I use Bactine spray on my face and polysporin to go spray as well.

That does seem to help some, I have fairly sensitive skin and had one pimple that was giving me extremely bad face pain (and still is....) and ended up getting cortisone injections and it helped a bit, but not entirely as even after a few weeks my skin is still not better and I have a huge dent in my jawline  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I like bactine spray as it is easy to use under your sunscreen or makeup during the day and did not dry my skin out....also pretty cheap!


----------

